# Field-Governed Mission Structures



## Pergamum (Jul 9, 2008)

http://www.ijfm.org/PDFs_IJFM/18_2_PDFs/Newtestament.pdf


Any thoughts?


----------



## Pergamum (Jul 10, 2008)

How does this impact the way we send and interact with missionaries?


----------



## jambo (Jul 10, 2008)

Would love to respond to this and to your other post, _church and parachurch_, but its almost one o'clock in the morning and I am not liable to be on-line for a few days. Will read, digest and respond in a few days.


----------

